# Topics > Projects >  Anchor Robotics Personalised Assisted Living Studio, Bristol robotics laboratory, Bristol, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Bristol robotics laboratory

bristolroboticslab.com/assistive-robotics

Principal Investigator - Praminda Caleb-Solly

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Anchor Robotics facility opens to develop robots that help elderly to live independently"

September 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Anchor Society announces launch of Anchor Robotics Assisted Living Facility"

by Anchor Society
September 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

New Anchor Robotics facility opens

Published on Sep 9, 2015




> Bristol Robotics Laboratory (BRL) is launching its latest project – the Anchor Robotics Personalised Assisted Living (ARPAL) facility - that will enable robotics researchers, elderly people with assistive needs and those supporting them, to work together to devise and test new robotic solutions in a home environment.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots now have their own living space at Bristol Robotics Lab"

by Adriana Hamacher
September 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Anchor Robotics opening - Dave Harvey on BBC Points West 9 September 2015




> BBC Points West coverage of the opening of the Anchor Robotics Assisted Living Facility at Bristol Robotics Laboratory, University of the West of England, Bristol on 9 September 2015

----------

